# Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Teaser bestätigt Rückkehr von Q - will Menschheit den Prozess machen



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Teaser bestätigt Rückkehr von Q - will Menschheit den Prozess machen*

						Ein kürzlich veröffentlichter Teaser auf Staffel 2 von Star Trek: Picard bestätigt die Rückkehr des omnipotenten Q. Q erinnert die Menschheit daran, dass der Prozess gegen sie niemals endet. Dieser war bereits in der ersten Folge von Star Trek: The Next Generation Thema.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Teaser bestätigt Rückkehr von Q - will Menschheit den Prozess machen*


----------



## chill_eule (7. April 2021)

In der Artikel-Überschrift fehlt die *SPOILER* Warnung 
Zumindest diesen Teil 


> will Menschheit den Prozess machen​


hätte man sich sparen können, danke vielmals...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. April 2021)

Ich freue mich das wieder so viele altbekannte Rollen/Schauspieler dabei sind 
Das Q uns wieder nerven wird, ist einerseits schon etwas ausgelutscht, vor allem nach Voyager, aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen wie sie ihm wieder einbauen werden.
Aber auf Guinan freue ich mich viel mehr, diese Rolle hat mich schon immer fasziniert, ihre Rasse wird sehr alt, kann die Zeit und dessen Abläufe anders wahrnehmen und kann sich sogar gegen einen Q wehren wenn es sein muss, im Film Treffen der Generationen hat man Guinan echt toll eingebaut.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (7. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> In der Artikel-Überschrift fehlt die *SPOILER* Warnung
> Zumindest diesen Teil
> 
> hätte man sich sparen können, danke vielmals...


Ist doch ein alter Hut. War doch schon in TNG & Co. so....


----------



## Firebuster (7. April 2021)

Die sollen sich mal beeilen, Patrick Stewart wird auch nicht jünger.


----------



## sfc (7. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> In der Artikel-Überschrift fehlt die *SPOILER* Warnung
> Zumindest diesen Teil
> 
> hätte man sich sparen können, danke vielmals...


Das steht sogar über den offiziellen Postings von CBS. Heute Morgen schon bei Facebook unter die Nase gerieben worden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. April 2021)

Firebuster schrieb:


> Die sollen sich mal beeilen, Patrick Stewart wird auch nicht jünger.


Naja, das alter ist nicht das Kriterium, es kommt darauf wie gut es ihm Körperlich und Geistig geht, wie es aussieht ist das eher kein Problem. Zum Beispiel ist William Shatner kürzlich 90 geworden, er ist immer noch sehr aktiv, arbeitet fleißig weiter. Andere sind schon mit 50 ein Kandidat fürs Pflegeheim, ich würde ihn also nicht zu früh abschreiben.


----------



## borni (7. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> In der Artikel-Überschrift fehlt die *SPOILER* Warnung
> Zumindest diesen Teil
> 
> hätte man sich sparen können, danke vielmals...


Na gut das macht macht er doch im Wochentakt. Ist doch nix neues!


----------



## Mahoy (7. April 2021)

Q sollte besser gewissen Produzenten bei CBS den Prozess machen ...


----------



## User-22949 (7. April 2021)

Für mich war Star Trek Picard mit Abstand das langweiligste, was ich in den letzten 10 Jahren an Serien gesehen habe.
Bis zum Staffellende  habe ich geschaut, nur in der Hoffnung das noch irgendwas passiert. 
Das war echt Weltraum Dallas. Staffel 2 werde ich mir nicht geben.
The Mandalorian wurde immer besser und die zweite Staffel hat mir richtig gut gefallen.


----------



## chill_eule (7. April 2021)

User-22949 schrieb:


> Star Trek





User-22949 schrieb:


> The Mandalorian


Entweder, Oder... beides geht nicht


----------



## bulli007 (7. April 2021)

Ich wusste nicht ob ich die zweite Staffel noch sehen wollte.........aber..........aber..........jetzt will ich sie sehen....nein ich muss sie sehen!
Q war einer der besten Charaktere aus dem ST Universum, noch vor den Borg.
Das treibt ja einen fast Freuden Tränen in die Augen......


----------



## Mahoy (7. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Entweder, Oder... beides geht nicht


Ist es nicht eher so, dass eigentlich Beides geht - außer manchmal, wenn gerade weder das Eine noch das Andere geht?


----------



## MTMnet (7. April 2021)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich fand das damals mit "Q" nicht so gut.
Das war zwar zwischendurch durchaus mal lustig... aber zu "allmächtig" konstruiert.

--


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. April 2021)

Q ist auch eine allmächtige Rasse, die unsterblich sind und alles machen können was sie wollen, in Voyager hat man sie sogar etwas verwundbar dargestellt.


----------



## spawa93 (7. April 2021)

Noch jemand, der "Picard" langweilig fand?


----------



## Nebulus07 (7. April 2021)

Och nöööö, wie langweilig!  Kann man nicht mal was neues bringen? Muß man immer altes neu aufkochen?
Bitte mal an Dark Matter orientieren...


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






MTMnet schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich fand das damals mit "Q" nicht so gut.
> Das war zwar zwischendurch durchaus mal lustig... aber zu "allmächtig" konstruiert.
> 
> --



Prinzipiell finde ich das Konzept der Q sehr interessant (nicht zuletzt weil so manche Theorie über ich sag mal "Level" an Zivilisationen sowas in der Art als höchste denkbare Evolutionsstufe vorsieht). Aber muss man wirklich den gleichen Kram nochmal durchkauen den TNG schon hatte? Ist den Autoren bei Möglichkeiten von "göttlichen Wesen" nichts neues eingefallen? Meiomei...


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. April 2021)

Q - der alte Flachkopf!

Lange nichts mehr gehört vom Kontinuumsflüchtling.
Der alte Knitterkof mit der großen Fresse hat Jean-Luc öfter mal ein paar Facepalms ins Gesicht gezaubert.

Die beiden müßten mal so richtig in einer Klingonenbar versacken und sich dann rausboxen ohne Qs Superkräfte.

*Herrlich!*


----------



## TomatenKenny (7. April 2021)

Ein Fingerschnipp von Q und alles ist vorbei und vernichtet.. schön wärs.


----------



## MTMnet (7. April 2021)

TomatenKenny schrieb:


> Ein Fingerschnipp von Q und alles ist vorbei und vernichtet.. schön wärs.


oder zwei nagelneue RTX 3090 liegen plötzlich auf dem Tisch...

..


----------



## T-MAXX (7. April 2021)

Schön das der Bösewicht wieder dabei ist. In ST-TNG konnte ich immer gut lachen, wenn er immer wieder Picard nervte.


----------



## Schinken (8. April 2021)

Meine Güte! Bitte liebe Redaktion: Ob ihr im Artikel oder in der Überschrift spoilert ist mir relativ egal. Solange in der News Übersicht nicht gespoilert wird! Ich will was über Hardware lesen und krieg reingedrückt, dass Q wieder auftaucht! Ja danke, ich sehe keine Trailer. Ich habe aber natürlich nichts dagegen, wenn in der News Übersicht sowas steht wie: 
"Picard Staffel 2: Trailer teasert Rückkehr eines alten Bekannten an!"


----------



## wurstkuchen (8. April 2021)

Müssen sie einem wirklich alles ruinieren.... Danke Furzman.


----------



## Rhetoteles (8. April 2021)

Alte News 🤣, das ist dich schon länger bekannt. Ich bezweifle aber, dass die Serie dadurch besser wird. Die ersten 2-3 Folgen der Staffel 1 waren vielversprechend und danach wieder nur Ultra langweilig.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2021)

MTMnet schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich fand das damals mit "Q" nicht so gut.
> Das war zwar zwischendurch durchaus mal lustig... aber zu "allmächtig" konstruiert.
> 
> --


Fand ich auch. Irgendwie passt der meiner Meinung nach nicht da rein.  Fast alles wird in ST technisch und logisch begründet und dann kommt ein gottgleiches Wesen, welches nur mit den Fingern schnippen braucht und schon ist die Enterprise in einen anderen Quadranten.

Ich gucke mir die zweite Staffel nicht wegen Q an. Sondern weil sie mich auch so interessiert.


Schinken schrieb:


> Ich will was über Hardware lesen und krieg reingedrückt, dass Q wieder auftaucht! Ja danke, ich sehe keine Trailer. Ich habe aber natürlich nichts dagegen, wenn in der News Übersicht sowas steht wie:
> "Picard Staffel 2: Trailer teasert Rückkehr eines alten Bekannten an!"


Ich hatte dir das die Tage schon mal erklärt:  das ist hier ein Unterforum für Filme.
Die neuen Beiträge der Redaktion tauchen wohl automatisch auf der Hauptseite in den News auf.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die neuen Beiträge der Redaktion tauchen wohl automatisch auf der Hauptseite in den News auf.


Wo sie Jeder sieht und man dann Jeden ungefragt spoilert...
Ich will auch nichts groß über einen neuen Film/Serie sehen oder lesen.
Ich will das ja dann gucken und nicht die Hälfte schon durch Trailer und/oder Berichte darüber wissen.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wo sie Jeder sieht und man dann Jeden ungefragt spoilert...
> Ich will auch nichts groß über einen neuen Film/Serie sehen oder lesen.
> Ich will das ja dann gucken und nicht die Hälfte schon durch Trailer und/oder Berichte darüber wissen.


Es ging Schinken aber nicht darum ob gespoilert wird, sondern darum, dass in den News auf der Mainseite, Filmthemen zu sehen sind.

Edit: Vielleicht ging´s ihm auch um den Spoiler. Aber er hatte die Tage schon mal bemängelt das solche Beiträge auf der Hauptseite auftauchen. Weil er dort lieber etwas über HW lesen möchte.

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Ich gucke zuerst immer in das Forum. Die Hauptseite nutze ich eigentlich kaum.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2021)

Aber mir, schon im ersten Post 

Aber anscheinend bin ich ziemlich alleine mit der Meinung 

Hab den Artikel auch nicht gelesen oder mir sonst was zu Picard S2 angeguckt. Mich interessiert nur das Erscheinungsdatum. Aber dank der Überschrift, kann man sich ja nun einen Großteil des Inhaltes schon denken, was die ganze Sache nicht mehr so reizvoll macht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber mir, schon im ersten Post
> 
> Aber anscheinend bin ich ziemlich alleine mit der Meinung


Bist Du nicht.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber dank der Überschrift, kann man sich ja nun einen Großteil des Inhaltes schon denken, was die ganze Sache nicht mehr so reizvoll macht.


Das ist doch hier überall so.

Die meisten kennen bei einer Grafikkarte noch weit vor dem Erscheinen jeden Transistor mit Vornamen.
Durch die vielen Informationslecks der Hersteller.

Früher hätte der Informant sich in der Landwirtschaft eine Mistgabel suchen können.
Der hätte nie wieder einen Job bekommen, der auch nur ansatzweise mit Strom zu tun gehabt hätte.


----------



## Schinken (8. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ging Schinken aber nicht darum ob gespoilert wird, sondern darum, dass in den News auf der Mainseite, Filmthemen zu sehen sind.
> 
> Edit: Vielleicht ging´s ihm auch um den Spoiler. Aber er hatte die Tage schon mal bemängelt das solche Beiträge auf der Hauptseite auftauchen. Weil er dort lieber etwas über HW lesen möchte.
> 
> Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Ich gucke zuerst immer in das Forum. Die Hauptseite nutze ich eigentlich kaum.


Nein diesmal ging es mir wirklich um den Spoiler . Das über die Serie an sich berichtet wird kann ich nachvollziehen, überschneidende Zielgruppe. Auch wenn ich es nicht lesen will, stört mich wirklich nicht wenn drüber berichtet wird.
Also bitte nicht missverstehen: Ich verlange keine Schwarz-Weiss Regeln, ich differenzierte durchaus zwischen: was mich interessiert, was mich nicht interessiert aber trotzdem seine Berechtigung hier hat, was mich interessiert aber nicht hierhergehört und was mich nicht interessiert und hier meiner Meinung nach nicht hingehört.
In diesem Fall geht's mir nur um den Spoiler, den Trailer an sich können sie, wie gesagt, gerne mit einem Artikel beschreiben (den ich nicht lese).

Nur weil ich bei einen spezifischen Beitrag der Meinung war, er passe nicht mal mehr mit gutem Willen zu PCGH heisst das nicht, dass ich grundsätzlich alle nicht 100%en Hardware News verurteile (geschweige noch mir die Mühe mache unter jedem zu meckern)


----------

